# YAMAHA DEALER CENTRAL FLORIDA AREA



## tinkererandrew (Feb 15, 2015)

Anybody got a favorite reliable dealer in Central Florida, thinking of buying new 20 hp yami...


----------



## McFly (Jan 17, 2007)

Don't know what is down south near you, but worth contacting Talon Marine - solid folks that will take care of you. They sell and service Yamaha and Suzuki

Talon Marine Services is located off West Broadway Street near the 417 in beautiful downtown Oviedo.
(407) 542-7600
439 Aulin Ave. Oviedo, FL 32765
HOURS OF OPERATION
Monday - Friday 8am - 4:30pm


----------



## tinkererandrew (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks for the reference, have to laugh, I remember Oviedo when it was a wide spot in the road as they say. Things are not as they were when I was 'running with the dry cows', hahahahaha! I'll check'em out thanks again.


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

This shop is in Lake Placid unbeatable prices.

http://www.boats.net/outboard_motor/Yamaha/20HP/parts.html


----------



## tinkererandrew (Feb 15, 2015)

Well I ordered a short shaft 20 hp four stroke Tohatsu tiller/elec./rope start. Has 14 amps charging cap. and decent weight to HP ratio. We shall see, working on acquiring a 13 ft Johnsen skiff...all coming together, and about time. Ready to spend some time on the water! Thank you folks for the recommendations, I did check them out first. The price point by ordering this thru Cabela's was VERY much a factor...check them out, I was very pleasantly surprised, and they didn't act like they were doing me a favor, very helpful.


----------

